# Popped in to say Hi



## paulstat (May 8, 2014)

Thanks to Danny for the invitation. I'm Paul, I live in Bristol, I'm relatively new to smoking, the smoker I have is the ProQ Excel vertical charcoal smoker.

Whilst I'm here I may as well ask a question, which charcoal do you guys use and where do you get it from?


----------



## jockaneezer (May 8, 2014)

Hi Paul, Wade put me onto Aussie Heat Beads, I think he buys his online. They had them in the Range so I bought a bag to try, went back to get some more a couple of days later and the price had gone up £2, think they had misspriced the first lot, I shoul've bought more !

Graeme.


----------



## paulstat (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I've bought myself 8 4kgs bags of that stuff, yet to try it though. Annoyingly I've only just seen Danny's offer code at WOW BBQ for 27% off.

I could have bought 10 bags (7kg bags) for £87. Oh well!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 8, 2014)

Hello Paul.  Glad to have you in the "Family".  I know Wade buys his Aussie what's it's at Wow BBQ.  I have not use those Aussie heat beads.  What I usually use is just a quality lump wood charcoal.  Stay away for a product called Big K or something like that.  It is REALLY ****!!!!  Hope you can make the weekend get together!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paulstat (May 8, 2014)

Unfortunately not no, we have a baby imminently due in the next few weeks and what with also having a four year old I think we'll have our hands full :p


----------



## baz senior (May 11, 2014)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum.

Iam fairly new to smoking, and these guy's have been a great help. There's a lot of experience here. 
Once you get the hang of how your smoker runs, you will have some superb food. 

Enjoy the forum. :439:


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2014)

Hi Welcome

You'll find lots of helpfu info here - don't be afraid to ask - no-one bites !


----------



## wade (May 13, 2014)

Great to see a few more of us Brits joining the site. Paul - will you be heading to Grillstock on June 7th/8th in Bristol. Unfortunately I will miss it this year as I will be on my way back from the USA. Great event. Great People. If you go please give my regards to Dr SweetSmoke if you see him on his stand there :-)


----------

